# Hot Italian Sausage, Eggplant and Caponata stuffed Anaheim peppers



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2016)

_July 15th, 2016_

*Fridays Dinner (Monday's lunch)*

*Hot Italian Sausage, Eggplant and
Caponata stuffed Anaheim peppers*
 ​






Hot Sausage is cooked with a few teaspoons of water, once browned, pan is de-glazed with a few cups of Killians Irish red.






 


Sausage is left to cool then cut into strips.





 


Anaheim peppers are split and cleaned.






Tomato paste.







Garlic






 

Striped eggplant is sliced and is placed on top of the tomato paste, the three on the right are Caponata Stuffed Anaheims.





 


Sausage is wrapped in Basil and placed on top of the eggplant.





 





 


Then they are wrapped in Bacon.




 


Smoked on the GOSM with Cherry wood.




 






A Sausage stuffed Anaheim goes on a roll with some cheddar and into the oven.




 

Veggie straws in place of chips, and for my vegetable, a side of Caponata stuffed Anaheim!


----------



## sota d (Jul 19, 2016)

WOW!!! Looks amazing! I have got to try this! Great qview too. Thanks for sharing, David.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Great thread Sqwib!

Those look crazy good!

Point!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2016)

SQWIB, Excellent looking smoke !


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome, SQWIB! The Mrs just asked me to get some Hot Italian out of the freezer for tomorrow and I thought about showing her this, but didn't want smacked. Just the browned sausage pic has me drooling!  When I have more time to plan I want to try this!

:points:

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2016)

Really different and creative! I have become a big fan of Eggplant later in life. Hated it as a kid. Bookmarked...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2016)

Put those on the Shwenker and you'd get double points! 

Nice smoke! 

Points!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 20, 2016)

Sota D said:


> WOW!!! Looks amazing! I have got to try this! Great qview too. Thanks for sharing, David.





SmokinAl said:


> Great thread Sqwib!
> 
> Those look crazy good!
> 
> ...





CrazyMoon said:


> SQWIB, Excellent looking smoke !


Thank you Kindly


SmokeyMose said:


> Awesome, SQWIB! The Mrs just asked me to get some Hot Italian out of the freezer for tomorrow and I thought about showing her this, but didn't want smacked. Just the browned sausage pic has me drooling! When I have more time to plan I want to try this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah deglazing and building up that gunk on the sausage really makes a difference.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Really different and creative! I have become a big fan of Eggplant later in life. Hated it as a kid. Bookmarked...JJ


I loved eggplant my whole life, just gotta watch those seeds!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Put those on the Shwenker and you'd get double points!
> 
> Nice smoke!
> 
> Points!


Too funny, you really like that schwenker dontcha, let me know when you build yours, and thank you.


----------



## disco (Jul 27, 2016)

What an innovative and tasty looking smoke!

Points!

Disco


----------

